# Site update Sept 14, 2022 - read



## Janet H

*Next week Discuss Cooking will see some big changes.  We are updating to new forum software and having a face lift. The site will be offline for about 24 hours as we undertake this work beginning in the wee hours next Wednesday.*

Our current software is ancient and we've been patching and mending it for a long while, it's finally time for an update.

There will be some new features and faster page loads.  The new software will be mobile friendly (no app needed) and you will be able to load larger images with posts.

Current accounts and content will be preserved and migrated with the update and your login should not change.  The site will look different and some of the buttons will be in new locations but after a few days you should begin to feel comfortable again. 

The forum has to be offline as we undertake this conversion and we'll be back as soon as possible.  After the site is back online we'll continue to update and tweak settings but we'll make every attempt to keep downtime to a minimum.

The other big news is that we have another small forum dedicated to discussing BBQ and we will be bringing those members and posts over to DC -  a merger of sorts.

You will see a few new faces and quite a bit of new content added to the Outdoor cooking section as a result.

Here are some screen shots of the new look:







Thanks for your patience as we take this step.  Change can be challenging but I am confident that once you've gotten comfortable with the new interface you'll like it.


----------



## taxlady

Sounds good. Thanks for giving us a heads up.


----------



## msmofet

Are you going to Xenfro platform?


----------



## Katie H

msmofet said:


> Are you going to Xenfro platform?



I have no idea what this means.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> I have no idea what this means.


She's asking if Xenfro is the name of the new software.


----------



## Janet H

msmofet said:


> Are you going to Xenfro platform?



Yes, We are moving to xenforo.

Xenforo is more modern forum software, mobile friendly and a little faster. 

Posts, threads, photos member profile info should all be migrated.  After the migration we'll get back online and continue to tweak settings.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Coming soon to a computer near you!*

*Tomorrow is the 14th, folks!*

Janet, I assume everything is still on schedule? 

So for those of you who need your daily fix of DC, double up and read everything twice! 
Hopefully that should get you thru the day....   

or keep busy and cook/bake something to show on the new look.


----------



## Marlingardener

And here I thought that Discuss Cooking couldn't be improved! I'll have a glass of wine or two and get through the DC withdrawal tomorrow. 

Keeping the site current is a service to members. 

Please tell me how much that "face lift" costs. I might want to go for one on my face!


----------



## Janet H

dragnlaw said:


> *Tomorrow is the 14th, folks!*
> 
> Janet, I assume everything is still on schedule?




Yes - we are still on schedule 

When we return you'll find the same functions and features but some of the buttons will look different.  

Forums software conversions are a lot like moving to a new kitchen... you have the same tools, dishes and basic appliances but they are all in new locations.  It takes some adjustment.

When I remodeled my kitchen my DH HATED it because the spices were on the left side of the stove rather than the right side. He kept opening the wrong cupboard to find the salt.


----------



## GotGarlic

The new site looks great, Janet and team!  I've been looking around and installed the new app. Very nice.


----------



## Janet H

Awesome!  Lots of tweaking still going on...


----------



## taxlady

The site sure is looking spiffy after the update.

I'm just wondering what "Similar threads" is all about. This is what I see at the bottom of this thread, under that heading:


I don't really understand how those threads are similar.


----------



## Janet H

Similar threads is a basic search function - there to help you find threads about the topic you are posting about. You can ignore it if you like and in fact, we may choose to disable it after we've fooled with it a bit.


----------



## taxlady

Janet H said:


> Similar threads is a basic search function - there to help you find threads about the topic you are posting about. You can ignore it if you like and in fact, we may choose to disable it after we've fooled with it a bit.


I figured it was something like that. I might even like it, if it worked better.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Very pleased with the updated forum and the updated controls. Are we OneFora now?  I can't seem to find the banner.  Great job DC!
Oh....The addition of like button with options is also nice.
Oh again.....How do I get rid of the right pane.  Thanks


----------



## Janet H

Roll_Bones said:


> Very pleased with the updated forum and the updated controls. Are we OneFora now?  I can't seem to find the banner.  Great job DC!
> Oh....The addition of like button with options is also nice.
> Oh again.....How do I get rid of the right pane.  Thanks


The software is a customized version of XenForo. Regarding the right column - there is no option to disable it but you can widen the page - controls for this are at the top of the right column.


----------



## Marlingardener

The new form is certainly colorful. I appreciate the larger font--now I won't have nose prints on the monitor (I'm near sighted).
The "Random pictures" at the top of the intro page not needed, not informative. You may want to delete that.


----------



## dragnlaw

I agree with* taxy*, think the bottom of the page better suited to being able to see more posts at one time.

and LOL, I don't agree with !  I like the random pictures at the top!

goodness! the emoji replaced the name I had!  new computer, new format, old fingers, gahhh


----------



## CharlieD

Hm, I think it will take some getting used to.

P.S. Had to change my password, that's fine. But I cannot login into the phone app. Says "login fail" and the3 long line of computer gibberish. Any help?


----------



## Janet H

CharlieD said:


> Hm, I think it will take some getting used to.
> 
> P.S. Had to change my password, that's fine. But I cannot login into the phone app. Says "login fail" and the3 long line of computer gibberish. Any help?


The old DC phone app will no longer work.  You should be able to pull up the site on your phones browser.  When you do you'll get a nice compact mobile view - no app needed.


----------

